# "So there I was,.........."



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As hunters/fishermen, we are all story tellers. And many on this site fancy themselves something of a writer. So I throw out this challenge - a challenge in story writing. Here are the rules:
Story starts out "So there I was,........"
And ends with "......and then I found a $20 bill." 

Other than that, keep it clean - at least a PG-13 level or better. It can be true, or not, or sort of true, or have one grain of truth, or none at all. Any takers?

Who wants to go first?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bite:

So there I was...sitting on the old familiar waterhole, hoping for a buck to come in to water. It was hot....too hot. The air was dry and still. The only sound came from a pesky horse fly buzzing around my ear. I watched him circle once and then land on my thigh. I sat motionless...watching him lick his little fly lips. Just as he was getting ready to make a snack of me, I slapped down on him with my right hand and ruined his day. I chuckled to myself. Poor little fella. Sometimes life is like that. Just when you think you have the world by the tail, some giant hand comes down from the sky and like lighting, pulverizes you. It struck me as funny, mixaphorically speaking. I knew just how that little fly felt. I sat for a moment and recalled recent events in my life. I began to feel sorry for myself. Life is HARD sometimes. It then occurred to me that I have not been totally destroyed like the horsefly. I still had my health, family and a will to fight on. 

It was beginning to be obvious to me that nothing was going to happen at the water hole today. Anything with any sense at all will be bedded down in the shade. I looked down at the lifeless horsefly on my leg. It was time to move on. I flipped the fly from my thigh and watched him bounce off an old rotten log. I stood and stretched and picked up my day pack. I took one last look at where the horse fly landed. What was that on the ground? Could it be? Sure enough! I walked over to the log and knelt down. I moved a dead leaf and then I found a $20 bill.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

So there I was alone and still hunting down a long quakie draw. My day had started before daylight and now the sun was just about to dissapear in the Western sky. The cool day temperatures were starting to drop and I knew it would be very cold soon. I didn’t have my pack because I thought this would be a short adventure and I’d have my deer down way back up at the top of the draw in the buck brush. No such luck.

Thick brush in the draw had me making more noise than I like and I knew I was moving animals out in front of me. Occationally I would hear one slip around behind me but I never saw them. I backtracked 200 yards just a few yards off my own trail. I heard the snap of a twig. My heart began to race. Only a majestic buck would sneak behind me and then follow me. My eyes were beginning to hurt as I tried to make out the animal slowly coming down the trail. The sun had gone behind the mountain and the light was getting dimmer and dimmer. If I was going to be able to shoot it would have to be soon.

Another twig. The bump of a heavy hoof. Silence. 

Honey, what are you doing down there? Oh, just finishing putting in the wash dear. Is there something I can do for you? No, go on with your job, I thought maybe you had fallen asleep on the couch.

Dang, she caught me. Well, I just have one old pair of levis left to check the pockets on
that’s when I found a $20 dollar bill.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A+, Gentleman, A+.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

So there I was out in the Big deep blue waters of the Gigliotti Pond. Gloating at the shore fisherman while I'm in my tube. When I felt a tug on the end of my line I hooked a big one, it pulled me around in circles and then broke me off. As I am leaving a game warden stops me and says "you know there's no tubes allowed at Gigliotti Pond, Don't you know?" So I reached in my wallet and gave him $20 bucks for my fine and warning.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang Gary, dunno how I missed this one! Good job guys! NHS, I like your imagination!

So there I was, once again facing my great nemesis, the ultimate warrior, the king of his realm! My eyes pierced his deadly gaze with nary a blink nor twitch. From his nostrils snorts of smoke and flame raged with each breath, his face contorted and wrenched in anger. I dared not move nor flinch, nor break my steadfast stare with his, for I knew it would be my undoing! Time drew out like a long sharp blade, tick, tick, tick, tick, the beating of my heart marking the pace of our duel.

It was I that made the fatal mistake! A great gust of wind swept down hard between us, twisting and swirling, blinding both of us with its fury as he turned his gaze towards the horseless carriage pulling to a sharp stop. He leaped for the door, his giant hand rending the pocket that held it only moments before, grasping the handle as I dove to close the distance. My nails clawed and raked down the yellow door as it slammed shut and I fell to the earth. I turned and watched the cab drive away, his wretched face glaring at me through the window, his nostrils spouting the flames of victory as he shook his briefcase at me in defiance…

My will broken, I dropped my head in shame. Defeated once again by the ultimate warrior, I braced myself against the street to rise, knowing there would be another day, another battle. Suddenly, there it was, sparkling and shining before me, the ring of honor that held the keys to his domain! I reached down and grasped them tight, relishing within the wicked smile that crossed my lips, turned…and then I found a twenty dollar bill! :mrgreen:


----------

